# Anyone having issues with the doordash Android app constantly crashing?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

The doordash app keeps crashing repeatedly. As soon as I open the app, it will initially log in, then instantly close. This repeats. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and as soon as I log in, it will close again.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> The doordash app keeps crashing repeatedly. As soon as I open the app, it will initially log in, then instantly close. This repeats. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and as soon as I log in, it will close again.


Yes, same here too! Looks like I'm getting another dollar, for Crash Pay. &#129303;


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> The doordash app keeps crashing repeatedly. As soon as I open the app, it will initially log in, then instantly close. This repeats. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and as soon as I log in, it will close again.


Same here postmates crashing too

Maybe cyber attack


----------



## newintownx (Sep 28, 2015)

Same here. I thought I was a lone..Sadly , Its busy too


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> Same here postmates crashing too
> 
> Maybe cyber attack


Yeah, I opened Postmates. It too is tucked up!


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber eats working weird must be something to do with way app designed



newintownx said:


> Same here. I thought I was a lone..Sadly , Its busy too


Yep crazy busy..

Uber eats coordinated cyber attack on doordash & postmates lol


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> The doordash app keeps crashing repeatedly. As soon as I open the app, it will initially log in, then instantly close. This repeats. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and as soon as I log in, it will close again.


Yes bro same here ..its unreal


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Downdetector dot com crashed too.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Whew I was starting to worry that I might have been deactivated or something.

About an hour ago on my phone the last order that I did, I got in a bit of an argument with the owner of a restaurant. I accepted the order, said that the pickup time was only one minute away, and upon arriving, the owner said that his internet connection was down and he was not able to get to any orders. I asked if the order had even begun yet, he said it had not, and that it will take 15 to 20 minutes. I said that's too long and contact Dasher support regarding the issue. Dashersupport contacted the restaurant to confirm, and the owner lied and said that the order has been ready the whole time.

I went back to the restaurant to confront the owner about why he lied, I'm guessing to avoid having to pay any sort of penalties or fees to doordash. We got in a bit of a verbal argument, and I ended up on assigning myself from the order but this whole process took maybe 20 minutes.

Had I known it was going to go down like this, of course I would have waited.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Same here. Managed to get one in between crashes. Lyft does it too. Uber is fine.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

DD all the time, and GH sometimes.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

For me, DoorDash was doing that thing that it has also been guilty of on Friday nights - delivery requests not showing up in App, but text alerts saying "you missed a delivery opportunity..."


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems to be crashing from the mapping software. Same happens when in Shipt and go to the map data.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Are any of you using iPhone and having this issue, or are all of you Android users?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> For me, DoorDash was doing that thing that it has also been guilty of on Friday nights - delivery requests not showing up in App, but text alerts saying "you missed a delivery opportunity..."


So common on DD. Last fall it seemed to happen almost every Friday night. Once, I was signed out of the app and was getting those texts at midnight.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD crashes on my phone, if I leave the app battery optimizer for the app, on.

It doesn't like to be power managed. So try to uncheck the DD app from any battery optimizers.

YMMV


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD doesn't discriminate between iphone and android users. Its the same for everyone


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I figured out how to dash by using my tablet and the phone's hotspot. Damn, the peak pays are very high now!

I'm Getting Paid!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> The doordash app keeps crashing repeatedly. As soon as I open the app, it will initially log in, then instantly close. This repeats. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and as soon as I log in, it will close again.


Did you do a system update last night? I did and both apps I've tried to use today crash while trying to use them. Uber and fitbit in my case. Haven't tried any others.

Just posted about this and wonder if this is the same issue? https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-ha...te-last-night-and-uber-shuts-down-now.394668/


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I figured out how to dash by using my tablet and the phone's hotspot. Damn, the peak pays are very high now!
> 
> I'm Getting Paid!


I can't wait to get back on the road. I miss working.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This was sent to me from a friend. Not sure where it was posted, one of these. Face Snap Insta Tweet.
Looks like Google's got the gig companies by the balls. I hope they're responsible for all of the food orders sitting around that can't get delivered. Bastard$


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> DD doesn't discriminate between iphone and android users. Its the same for everyone


That is absolutely not necessarily true.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ditto for GH. They blamed Google Maps. There was a new release 4.58? Calmed down about 6pm tonight.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I think every app using the Google maps API had the same issue. I know for a fact that GH and DD had the crash issues, and the caviar app made announcements regarding the outage and it also blamed Google, but I didn't turn on caviar until after it was resolved on both GH and DD


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> I think every app using the Google maps API had the same issue. I know for a fact that GH and DD had the crash issues, and the caviar app made announcements regarding the outage and it also blamed Google, but I didn't turn on caviar until after it was resolved on both GH and DD


Anyone back on my doordash & postmates still not working


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> That is absolutely not necessarily true.


What exactly are u basing this on? All I know is that every time the app crashes for me, I come on here and everyone's going through the same thing. Every single time for over 3 years and Ive always used an iPhone. Not saying that I'm positive though so if u have some kind of intel on this please share


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

downeybrook said:


> Anyone back on my doordash & postmates still not working


Same here DD is still down..


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> Same here DD is still down..


I deleted multiple apps... rebooted phone and added apps back afterward... it seems to have worked.. It was advice given by 
*Mash Ghasem *on another thread. https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-ha...-and-uber-shuts-down-now.394668/#post-6157752


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> Same here DD is still down..


Had to reinstall via wifi network back on


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DD just made it right again.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Really don't care that much about the stats unless it affects me and being able to get more orders or better scheduling, like GH. Show me the $$


----------

